# Font color wont change in MS Outlook 2003



## Man (Sep 16, 2000)

MS Outlook/Tool/Options/Mail Format/Stationery and Fonts.
I have chosen blue as the default color of font, but when I type, the color is still black!
Any ideas?


----------



## wr4698er73678 (Nov 25, 2006)

Okay, go to MS Outlook/Tool/Options/Mail Format/Stationery and Fonts.

1. Click Fonts > Set your Fonts > Go to bottom and Check "Always use My Fonts"


----------



## Man (Sep 16, 2000)

wr4698er73678 said:


> Okay, go to MS Outlook/Tool/Options/Mail Format/Stationery and Fonts.
> 
> 1. Click Fonts > Set your Fonts > Go to bottom and Check "Always use My Fonts"


"Always use my fonts" is already checked.


----------



## Man (Sep 16, 2000)

Man said:


> "Always use my fonts" is already checked.


Sorry. Just found that it needed the color changing also in "When composing plain text".
OK now.


----------



## wr4698er73678 (Nov 25, 2006)

Alrighty. You may now mark this topic solved.


----------



## Macatk (May 25, 2007)

The above fixes problem if you don't mind changing colour each time in options,
but why can't you set blue font colour in the stationary that you use, in conjunction with tick box located in Tools - Options - Mail format - Fonts - Stationary Fonts to "use font specified in stationary (if specified)"

Cheers
Macatk


----------

